# Fuel station Dunkerque



## 88781

morning gang!

We are catching the early (04:15) ferry to Dunkerque this coming Saturday, does anyone know where the nearest petrol station is where we could tank up before hitting the road south.?

Ta in advance M&D


----------



## DABurleigh

Dave,

From the web, not first-hand experience:

http://www.eurapart.com/dunkirk.html
Auchan Grande Synthe Leave the A26 at Junction 25A. Here you can get cheap Fuel, stock up with supplies for your vacation from food to wine.

http://www.day-tripper.net/ferrynorfolkline.html#anchornftip
The nearest cheap petrol is at the Auchan Hypermarket (easy for LPG as well). Turn left at the first roundabout, direction Dunkirk Centre, for about 4 km. The A16 autoroute is close by - if you are returning and want to fill up and stock up before boarding, the exit to take is 54A (was 25A). Otherwise Junction 53 (was 24) on the A16 will take you straight back to the ferry terminal.

Dave


----------



## 88989

Hi Dave,If you are taking the 0.415 Ferry its a 2 hour crossing + the 1 hour,so its likely to be going on 7.30 to 8.00 so most filling stations will be open,Supermarkets are usualy the cheapest,if you just want to get out and head south there is a BP station on the A16 about 4 miles south towards Calais,its 24 hours but not as cheap as supermarkets,sometimes I find that after waiting to get on/off ferry plus crossing I just want to go and not be searching around a strange town,have a good trip,Gerry.


----------



## autostratus

I know it depends on your timing but for Auchan, Dunkerque see:
http://www.auchan.fr/magasin/fichesmagasins/596.asp?componentid=24168&sourcepageid=23926#2

Have a good holiday.


----------



## androidGB

I did notice when I came back on Eurotunnel, and wanted to fill up at the Auchan in Calais, the pay kiosk, for us Brits, was not open until 08:30.

It's 24hrs if you have a credit card which works, unfortunately in our infinite wisdom to introduce chip and pin, we appear to have selected a system which is incompatible with automatic petrol pumps in Europe.

Andrew


----------



## peejay

> It's 24hrs if you have a credit card which works, unfortunately in our infinite wisdom to introduce chip and pin, we appear to have selected a system which is incompatible with automatic petrol pumps in Europe.


Chip & pin is a global initiative to combat fraud and the UK have taken it up quickly, France have their own 'pin' system which isn't compatible with other countries and they should eventually come into line with the new system so its France thats incompatible with the rest of europe imo :roll:

pj

ps - M&D, sorry for the slight diversion, have a great holiday!


----------



## 88845

In June we used the Auchen supermarket in Dunkirque at the start of our Britanny trip but this means travelling north.
On the way back we filled up in Marck , north of Calais at the Champion supermarket garage .
Instead of turning left at the first round about, turn right to Gravalines (N1) ,skirt the town continue to Marck go along the main street and turn left as directed by large Champion sign. In fact I believe we saw another on the same road before you get to the one we used. Return to motorway is less than a mile
Wherever possible we use the Champion supermarket fuel stations as we have found them the cheapest and will be using this one before our trip south in September.

Have a good trip.
John


----------



## 89095

reading this reminded me of when we returned in May. We arrived in Calais, found a shopping centre but couldnt seem to find the petrol station, seeing a couple of English m/h parked we stopped and asked them if they knew where to go for fuel......... the answer was "dunno mate, we filled up before we left England"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## androidGB

peejay said:


> Chip & pin is a global initiative to combat fraud and the UK have taken it up quickly, France have their own 'pin' system which isn't compatible with other countries and they should eventually come into line with the new system so its France thats incompatible with the rest of europe imo :roll:
> 
> pj
> 
> ps - M&D, sorry for the slight diversion, have a great holiday!


That's interesting Peejay, so are you saying that our cards will work in the rest of Europe with the exception of France ?


----------



## peejay

Hi Andrew,

Not sure which european countries have adopted chip and pin as well as ourselves yet but i'm sure they all will eventually, just pointing out that its not us thats lagging behind for a change, its the french!

www.chipandpin.co.uk

pj


----------



## androidGB

Hi pj,

Thanks for the info and the link, it's good to see us leading the world in something.

That should make it much more convenient when the French bring their automatic petrol pumps in line with our cards. I notice most of the supermarkets are already able to accept our chip and pin.

When we visited Croatia and Slovenia recently they got you to enter your pin but also asked you to sign as well. Talk about belt and braces


Andrew


----------

